# Tarmac and Roubaix owners: which water bottle cages?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wondering what your water bottle cage of choice is? 

The "Zee cage II" looks pretty cool (but as someone who's only ever used the standard $5 aluminum water bottle cages, the $20 price point seems crazy. Is it worth it?)

Seems like it would make sense to put Specialized cages on a Specialized Road Bike, but wondered if there was a standard out there most people prefer.

Thanks!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Tranzition said:


> Just wondering what your water bottle cage of choice is?
> 
> The "Zee cage II" looks pretty cool (but as someone who's only ever used the standard $5 aluminum water bottle cages, the $20 price point seems crazy. Is it worth it?)
> 
> ...


Tacx Tao, carbon on my Roubaix and aluminum on my TriCross.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Arundel Sport Cage. Holds bottle well, relatively cheap ($15). Comes in a ton of colors.


not my pic


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I use the Specialized Rib Cage. Works fine, and colors match the bike well.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Arundel Mandible. 

I would consider putting spec. cages on my Tarmac if they made anything as good as the mandible but they don't.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Tacx Tao aluminum on my TriCross... it will be Tacx Tao carbon when I get my Tarmac.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tacx Tao aluminum in silver and black because my Roubaix is silver. Best cages I have ever used...most solid for retaining bottles and drinking when on a hard group ride.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> Tacx Tao aluminum in silver and black because my Roubaix is silver. Best cages I have ever used...most solid for retaining bottles and drinking when on a hard group ride.


^^^^^Best cages I've used :thumbsup:


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

scottma said:


> I use the Specialized Rib Cage. Works fine, and colors match the bike well.


Same here.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Zee Cage for me. Tried Rib and some other brands but nothing works like Zee Cage. I'm holding on to my old matte black ones as the new glossy ones are ugly to me.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Zee Cage for me. Tried Rib and some other brands but nothing works like Zee Cage. I'm holding on to my old matte black ones as the new glossy ones are ugly to me.


Why do you like the zee cafe better than the rib cage?


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Arundel Mandible.
> 
> I would consider putting spec. cages on my Tarmac if they made anything as good as the mandible but they don't.


+1

I had spec. carbon cages on my tarmac and switched to the Mandible because the Purist bottles would rattle.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I had the opposite problem. I got a good deal on the carbon rib cages and hated them. The purist bottles fit so tight I had to wrestle them out. Went back to the regular plastic ones.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, Rib Cages are too tight for Camelbak Podium Chill bottles. I use these CF ebay cages. Not too tight or too loose. Haven't lost a bottle yet.

2 x Carbon Fiber Drink Water Bottle Holder Cage Fr Bicycle Bike Cycling MTB Road | eBay


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah, I didn't even think about buying based on my bottles. I use the Polar insulated bottles if that matters.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Tranzition said:


> Why do you like the zee cafe better than the rib cage?


They make the bottle's in-n-out a breeze. As someonelse said Rib cage + Camelbak Podium bottle ( I use 2 Podiums) is a pain in the @ss...
I run a Zee Cage on my Stumpy FSR aswell and never lost a bottle even on gnarliest trails..


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Zee cage = sideways in/out Vs out from the top like a traditional cage. Great if you have limited vertical space like on a MTB frame.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

yes, I the mandibles are fantastic. Never dropped a bottle ever and no vibration.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Welp, being that I'm just not quite ready to dump $140 on a pair of bottle cages for the Mandibles, I think I might give the Arundel Sports a try. Are they a reasonable substitute?


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another vote for the mandibles, started off with the Spesh carbon ones but never held the camelbacks properly, the mandibles are excellent and the matte carbon matches my matte s-works frame really well, but yes, a bit pricy, but then the bike wasnt cheap either


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Lezyne has a couple cages with a slot and velcro strap for a pump that I like. Makes for a tidy package. One is carbon and one is alloy and one is basically plastic.

Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Bottle Cages - Carbon Cage
Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Bottle Cages - Alloy Cage
Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Bottle Cages - Flow Cage HP

King makes really good cages but they aren't anything fancy. Just really well made. I have two of the titanium ones on my Moots. 

King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO


----------

